# Vcr que expulsa la cinta



## elytecsor (Dic 31, 2008)

Hola a todo el mundo y Feliz Navidad:


Estoy intentando reparar un VCR que expulsa la cinta. Al introducir la cinta se coloca en su sitio y la mecanica la lleva hasta el cabezal pero enseguida da marcha atras y la expulsa, parece como si no detectara que hay cinta, he mirado en la placa del video y tiene un diodo emisor de infrarojo y dos detectores uno para la entrada y otro para la salida, de la cinta, pero todos los diodos están bien.

Agradeceria cualquier ayuda.


----------



## rash (Dic 31, 2008)

...hola y feliz año nuevo.

...haber si el VCR no es muy antiguo:

...seguramente no sea de los diodos que has revisado, por que según lo que cuentas el video si detecta la cinta pues los cabestrantes la colocan alrededor de los cabezales de video... normalmente en los últimos modelos el mismo motor junto con su mecánica es el mísmo que pone la cinta alrededor de los cabezales, coloca el rodillo presor (un rodillo negro que tira de la cinta), quita los frenos y da la orden (mediante un conmutador rotativo adosado a la mecanica) de que se ponga a andar los motores encargados que hacen andar la cinta....

...pienso que deberías repasar el mecanismo de este motor.. seguro que hay algo roto o suelto....

...pero antes de desmontar tienes que tener en cuenta que es un mecanismo relativamente complejo y que si no lo montas igual que al desmontarlo no funcionará correctamente...ten en cuenta que con un solo motor hace todas esas acciones (mediante sistema de ruedas, levas, conmutadores adosados....)

...espero te sirva de algo.
...saludos


----------

